# Wirelessly stream media to televisions...



## wwwescape (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,

I've got 3 LCD televisions in different rooms at home all of them with USB ports. I also have a PS3 connected to one of the televisions in the living room. I am able to stream all the media from my PC / Laptops via the PS3 to the living room LCD television using Universal Media Server.

Currently, I have to manually copy the required media to a USB drive, connect to the television and play. I wanted to know if there was a way I could wirelessly stream the same media to my other televisions via the USB ports through my home Wi-Fi.


----------



## baiju (Jun 16, 2013)

There are android tv sticks that can make your tv 'smart'.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 16, 2013)

Provided your all the TV's support DLNA, streaming over wifi is for sure possible. But you will be needing a NAS for that, as a single source for all the content.


----------

